# Agfa APX 100



## Patrick (Jul 25, 2005)

Anyone used D-76 with this film?


----------



## telex95 (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes, I have.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 19, 2005)

Tried it myself and it worked fine.

In fact I kinda like it better than t-max.


----------

